# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا حس بدی به درس خوندنم دارم!؟

## halsey

_سلام.بچه ها خوبید������
میگم که من یه مشکلی داشتم میخاستم ببینم راهی دارید کمکم کنید������
ببیینید. من الان میشه سال سومم. دوسال قبل هیچی نخوندم ولی امسال دارم میخونم. روزی10یا11هم میخونم. اما درواقع هیچ حسی به خوندنم ندارم. درواقع لذت نمیبرم از درس خوندنم. نمیدونم منظورمو میفهمید یا نه. شدم مثل یه ربات شرطی. ساعت7پا میشم از سر وظیفه میخونم تا شب.. یجوریه.. خودم حس بدی به مطالعم دارم.. نمیدونم چرا اینجوریه.. نمیدونم چجوری خوشم بیاد از درس خوندنم. از مطالعم.._

----------


## LI20

سلام  . چن روزه شروع کردی؟

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط LI20


سلام  . چن روزه شروع کردی؟


از اوایل شهریور.. جدی جدیشو حدود10روز_

----------


## LI20

> _
> 
> از اوایل شهریور.. جدی جدیشو حدود10روز_


خب ببین  از اولن رو زی که شروع کردی تا الان . این 10 روز دنبال هم بود . یا تو روزایی که خوندیو می گی .منظورم اینه که پیوسته بود؟  ببین از اولین روز که شروع کردی . برو میانگین هر هفته رو در بیار ببین  واقعا میانگین 10 ساعت؟ خوندی؟ مطمئنم این طور نیست 
وقتی یه روز 10 ساعت می خونی . یه روز نمی خونی . یه رو 3 ساعت . خیلی کسل کننده میشه 
واین که کاملا طبیعیه ادم دو سه هفته اول  لذت نبره از مطالعه چون هنوز عادت نکرده . کیفیت در اون حد نیست . برای خودت هدف تایین کن تا لذت بخش بشه . مثلا  من  ریاضی دوس ندارم و خیلی زجر اوره برام خوندنش ولی جدیدا  از سایت الا استفاده می کنم و لذت بخشه برام  ولی قبلا با هر کتابی که بگی امتحان کردم نشد :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Frigidsoul

داداش اشتباه میزنی :Yahoo (76): شوخی کردم بازم خوبه زمان رو زود شروع کردی(ماشالله به اراده) ولی پیشنهاد میکنم پیش مشاور حتما برو من خودم 2 سال پشت کنکور موندم تجربه دارم که میگم.

----------


## maryam2015

*باز خوبه تو حوصله نداری و باز نشستی خوندی ...مارو چی میگی هم حوصله نداریم هم درس رو شروع نکردیم ...

هی روزگاررررررچه می کنی با آدمی ....*

----------


## mo3n

سلام من که علاقه دارم به درس خوندن خدا رو شکر
اگرم میخوای حس خوبی پیدا کنی ، تفکراتت رو تغییر بده  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## samar_98

*عاخه مگه خوندن یه مشت کتاب به درد نخوره خشک لذت داره ؟؟
اینکه آدم از تفریحاتش بگذره و بهترین سالهای عمرشو برا خوندن یه سری مطالبی بگذرونه که تا آخر عمرش به هیچ دردش نمیخوره کجاش لذت بخشه ؟؟
اینکه آدم از صب تا شب خودشو تو یه چار دیواری با کلی جزوه و دفتر کتابو این چرت و پرتا زندانی کنه کجاش میتونه باعث حال خوب بشه ؟؟
بنظرم شما کاملا نرمالی ....برو به زندگیت برس*

----------


## TAT

چون اصلا درس نمی خونینن!

موفق باشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط samareh


عاخه مگه خوندن یه مشت کتاب به درد نخوره خشک لذت داره ؟؟
اینکه آدم از تفریحاتش بگذره و بهترین سالهای عمرشو برا خوندن یه سری مطالبی بگذرونه که تا آخر عمرش به هیچ دردش نمیخوره کجاش لذت بخشه ؟؟
اینکه آدم از صب تا شب خودشو تو یه چار دیواری با کلی جزوه و دفتر کتابو این چرت و پرتا زندانی کنه کجاش میتونه باعث حال خوب بشه ؟؟
بنظرم شما کاملا نرمالی ....برو به زندگیت برس


راس میگی دیگ. بهرحال کاریه ک مجبورم انجام بدم چه خوشم بیاد چه نه_

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط TAT


چون اصلا درس نمی خونینن!

موفق باشین


یکم توضیح عملی اراءه بده (یکم بیشتر توضیح بده منظورتو)_

----------


## TAT

خیلی اینجور مسایل و توضیح دادم 

دیگه واقعا دستم به تایپیدن نمیره

----------


## kurdish boy

چون زیاد امیدوار نیستی به کسب نتیجه خوب!!
پ ن: چون حس خوبی به درس خوندن نداری!!
21 روز هر صبح بگو من به درس خوندن علاقه دارم حس خوبی پیدا میکنی اینو یکی از دانشجویان فوق لیسانس روانشناسی بهم گفته بود امتحان کن

----------


## METTIX

سلام منم اوایل اینجوری بودم (الانم هستم ولی خیلی کمتر شده) چون اولش رو مباحث تسلط خاصی نداری و نمیدونی اصلا راجع به چی هستن ولی یه خورده که میگذره و با تسلط نسبی که رو مباحث میرسی کم کم واست لذت بخش میشه . میدونی چرا؟ چون اونموقع میتونی تست های چالش برانگیز بزنی و همین خودش انگیزه ایجاد میکنه( خصوصا تو درس های فیزیک و ریاضی و مسایل شیمی) اگرم که پیش دانشگاهی هستیو سر کلاس میری این انگیزه دوچندان میشه چون دوستاتو میبینی و حس رقابت ایجاد میشه

----------


## _LuNa_

مریم جان خواهری ساعت مطالعه ی شما عالیه 

واقعا حیفه که باعلاقه نمیخونی!

نتیجه ی ایده آل بعدازخوندنت محقق میشه؟

منظورم اینه مثلا تست میزنی ازمباحثی که خوندی نتیجه راضی کننده س؟

واینکه مریم جان  تصورمیکنم اگه گاهی هدف قشنگتو تو ذهنت مجسم کنی واسه انگیزه  وعلاقه به درس خوندن موثرباشه.

----------


## Hooman_Hk

پرکاربردن به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره ,مهم ترینش انگیزست , وقتی به آینده فکر کنی کم کار میشی...

----------


## ftm_mlh

منم اینجوریم ....عین ربات میخونم ....هیچ حسی ندارم اصلن نگانمیکنم فهمیدمش نفهمیدمش فقط میخونم و جلو میرم هیچ لذتی نمیبرم یه برنامه ریختم واسه خودم  طبق همون پیش میرم..و انگار خودمو بزور نگه میدارم پای کتاب...امیدوارم حداقل یه نتیجه ای بگیرم از این خوندنم.....ولی من تازه یه هفته ست میخونم ایشالا کم کم رفع بشه این مدتی ک شرو کردمم تقریبن فقط ادبیات و عربی و زبانوخوندم چون گفتم موضوعیه یه سری مباحثو تا مهر بخونم بهتر باشه.....

----------


## va6hid

> *عاخه مگه خوندن یه مشت کتاب به درد نخوره خشک لذت داره ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از تفریحاتش بگذره و بهترین سالهای عمرشو برا خوندن یه سری مطالبی بگذرونه که تا آخر عمرش به هیچ دردش نمیخوره کجاش لذت بخشه ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از صب تا شب خودشو تو یه چار دیواری با کلی جزوه و دفتر کتابو این چرت و پرتا زندانی کنه کجاش میتونه باعث حال خوب بشه ؟؟
> بنظرم شما کاملا نرمالی ....برو به زندگیت برس*


چرا بعضیاتون فکر میکنین اگه سایز متنو بزرگ کنین بزارین روی 5  / 6 تاثیرگذاریش بیشتر میشه؟ ماعم ادمیم دهنمون سرویس میشه تا اسکرول کنیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## h.m2010

درس خوندنتم حس بدی نسبت به تو داره  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## javad12

> *عاخه مگه خوندن یه مشت کتاب به درد نخوره خشک لذت داره ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از تفریحاتش بگذره و بهترین سالهای عمرشو برا خوندن یه سری مطالبی بگذرونه که تا آخر عمرش به هیچ دردش نمیخوره کجاش لذت بخشه ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از صب تا شب خودشو تو یه چار دیواری با کلی جزوه و دفتر کتابو این چرت و پرتا زندانی کنه کجاش میتونه باعث حال خوب بشه ؟؟
> بنظرم شما کاملا نرمالی ....برو به زندگیت برس*


این دیدگاه شماس ..

باید عرض کنم که : یه جاده صاف هیچوقت یه راننده ماهر نمیسازه..

قبول دارم سخته ولی حس رسیدن به هدف توصیف ناپذیره..

----------


## alinasseri

دوست عزیز
این حسی که شما دارید متاسفانه به علت سیستم غلط آموزشی در اکثر داوطلب های کنکوری مشاهده میشود و ریشه تمام این ها بر میگردد به عدم هدف خود فرد.
وقتی ما از هدف خود آگاهی نداشته باشیم ، هنگامی که شروع به مطالعه میکنیم از انگیزش کافی برخوردار نیستیم.
همانطور که گفتم بزرگترین علت بر میگرده به نداشتن هدف خاصی (اینکه بگی من برق شریف میخوام و یا پزشکی تهران ، هدف نیست بلکه حرف هایی هستند که از اطرافیان به خورد شما داده شده و براساس همان حرف ها شما عمل میکنید(برای پیدا کردن هدف ، خود شما باید درباره آن رشته تحقیق کنید و سپس اقدام کنید) .)
نکته بعدی که حائز اهمیت ـه اینکه شما میفرمایید در دوسال گذشته هیچی نخواندید و الان که تازه اول کار برای کنکور 97 هست شما روزی 10 تا 11 ساعت میخوانید 
که همین نکته بسیار غلط است ؛ سیستم بدنی شما هنوز آماده مطالعه نیست و شما روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه گذاشتین!!!
مطالعه روزی 10 ساعت به بالا تقریبا از آذر و دی باید صورت گیرد.
شما باید با روزی 5 ساعت با بازه های کم(مثال 1 تا 1.15 ساعت) شروع به مطالعه کنید و به مرور افزایش تدریجی زمان داشته باشید.
نکته بعدی مطالعه و تمرین تکرار هست ، شما وقتی مدام میخوانید و به جلو حرکت میکنید نمیدانید که از مطالب گذشته چند درصد رو فهمیده اید و وقتی مدام یک کار رو انجام میدهید بدن واکنش نشان خواهد داد، برای همین شما نیاز دارید بعد از بازه هایی که برای مطالعه قرار داده اید بازه هایی برای تکرار و حل تمرین بگذارید که در این مرحله میتوانید حتی به خود جایزه بدهید(مثال : اگر از درس گذشته از 20 تست بالای 17 جواب صحیح داشتم میروم استخر) 
و نکته یکی مانده به آخر در رابطه با خشک بودن برنامه ، بدن شما به تفریح نیاز دارد ، اگر تفریح نکنید بازه مطالعاتی شما افت شدیدی خواهند داشت
حتما در برنامه بازه های تفریح قرار دهید(مثال جمعه ها و دوشنبه ها 2تا3 ساعت گردش با خانواده و یا استخر)
اما نکته آخر که زیاد ربطی به این مسئله نداره اما در موفقیت تاثیر بسزایی داره
دیده شده که کنکوری گفته بابا من کلا نیم ساعت بیشتر تلگرام یا اینستاگرام نمیرم ، فقط در حد نیم ساعت
دوست عزیز توجه کنید که همون نیم ساعت کافیست یک مطلب خنده دار و یا یک مطلب و خبر ناگواری به گوش شما بخوره که باعث بشه تا یک هفته فکر و ذهنتون درگیر بشه
(دیده شده که بنده خدای کنکوری تلگرام رو باز کرد فهمید هفته ی دیگه بازی رئال با بارسا ـست و یا در جو انتخابات قرار گرفته :Yahoo (21): )

امیدوارم مطالبی که خدمت شما گفتم مفید و موثر باشه
مرسی/.

----------


## AZRA

من فقط کاری رو که خودم میکنم و بهت پیشنهاد میدم امیدوارم تاثیر داشته باشه.
فقط واسه چن لحظه چشماتو ببند فک کن سال بعد همین موقع ها رتبه اتو دیدی از رو خوش حالی چنان فریادی میزنی که بیا و ببین. 
یه بار دیگه چشماتو ببند فک کن سال بعد وایسادی وسط راهرو دانشگاه تهران و دنبال کلاستی ...
من وقتی به اینا فک میکنم خیلی انگیزه واسه درس خوندن دارم. شوق عجیبی که نمیتونم توصیه اش کنم 
ایشالا تو هم انگیزه کافی بگیری

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AZRA


من فقط کاری رو که خودم میکنم و بهت پیشنهاد میدم امیدوارم تاثیر داشته باشه.
فقط واسه چن لحظه چشماتو ببند فک کن سال بعد همین موقع ها رتبه اتو دیدی از رو خوش حالی چنان فریادی میزنی که بیا و ببین. 
یه بار دیگه چشماتو ببند فک کن سال بعد وایسادی وسط راهرو دانشگاه تهران و دنبال کلاستی ...
من وقتی به اینا فک میکنم خیلی انگیزه واسه درس خوندن دارم. شوق عجیبی که نمیتونم توصیه اش کنم 
ایشالا تو هم انگیزه کافی بگیری


بله.تشکر_

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alinasseri


دوست عزیز
این حسی که شما دارید متاسفانه به علت سیستم غلط آموزشی در اکثر داوطلب های کنکوری مشاهده میشود و ریشه تمام این ها بر میگردد به عدم هدف خود فرد.
وقتی ما از هدف خود آگاهی نداشته باشیم ، هنگامی که شروع به مطالعه میکنیم از انگیزش کافی برخوردار نیستیم.
همانطور که گفتم بزرگترین علت بر میگرده به نداشتن هدف خاصی (اینکه بگی من برق شریف میخوام و یا پزشکی تهران ، هدف نیست بلکه حرف هایی هستند که از اطرافیان به خورد شما داده شده و براساس همان حرف ها شما عمل میکنید(برای پیدا کردن هدف ، خود شما باید درباره آن رشته تحقیق کنید و سپس اقدام کنید) .)
نکته بعدی که حائز اهمیت ـه اینکه شما میفرمایید در دوسال گذشته هیچی نخواندید و الان که تازه اول کار برای کنکور 97 هست شما روزی 10 تا 11 ساعت میخوانید 
که همین نکته بسیار غلط است ؛ سیستم بدنی شما هنوز آماده مطالعه نیست و شما روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه گذاشتین!!!
مطالعه روزی 10 ساعت به بالا تقریبا از آذر و دی باید صورت گیرد.
شما باید با روزی 5 ساعت با بازه های کم(مثال 1 تا 1.15 ساعت) شروع به مطالعه کنید و به مرور افزایش تدریجی زمان داشته باشید.
نکته بعدی مطالعه و تمرین تکرار هست ، شما وقتی مدام میخوانید و به جلو حرکت میکنید نمیدانید که از مطالب گذشته چند درصد رو فهمیده اید و وقتی مدام یک کار رو انجام میدهید بدن واکنش نشان خواهد داد، برای همین شما نیاز دارید بعد از بازه هایی که برای مطالعه قرار داده اید بازه هایی برای تکرار و حل تمرین بگذارید که در این مرحله میتوانید حتی به خود جایزه بدهید(مثال : اگر از درس گذشته از 20 تست بالای 17 جواب صحیح داشتم میروم استخر) 
و نکته یکی مانده به آخر در رابطه با خشک بودن برنامه ، بدن شما به تفریح نیاز دارد ، اگر تفریح نکنید بازه مطالعاتی شما افت شدیدی خواهند داشت
حتما در برنامه بازه های تفریح قرار دهید(مثال جمعه ها و دوشنبه ها 2تا3 ساعت گردش با خانواده و یا استخر)
اما نکته آخر که زیاد ربطی به این مسئله نداره اما در موفقیت تاثیر بسزایی داره
دیده شده که کنکوری گفته بابا من کلا نیم ساعت بیشتر تلگرام یا اینستاگرام نمیرم ، فقط در حد نیم ساعت
دوست عزیز توجه کنید که همون نیم ساعت کافیست یک مطلب خنده دار و یا یک مطلب و خبر ناگواری به گوش شما بخوره که باعث بشه تا یک هفته فکر و ذهنتون درگیر بشه
(دیده شده که بنده خدای کنکوری تلگرام رو باز کرد فهمید هفته ی دیگه بازی رئال با بارسا ـست و یا در جو انتخابات قرار گرفته)

امیدوارم مطالبی که خدمت شما گفتم مفید و موثر باشه
مرسی/.


حرفاتون. خوب بود☺️_

----------


## samar_98

[واهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااا  اای من وسطش خنده م میگیره نمدونم چرا  :Yahoo (20):  
باااااو اینا عاخه نمدونم که برا شما شاید جذاب باشه یا هدف موثری بلشه ولی واقعا برا یه عده اصن اونجوری جذابیت خاصی نداره  :Yahoo (117):  QUOTE=AZRA;1222625]من فقط کاری رو که خودم میکنم و بهت پیشنهاد میدم امیدوارم تاثیر داشته باشه.
فقط واسه چن لحظه چشماتو ببند فک کن سال بعد همین موقع ها رتبه اتو دیدی از رو خوش حالی چنان فریادی میزنی که بیا و ببین. 
یه بار دیگه چشماتو ببند فک کن سال بعد وایسادی وسط راهرو دانشگاه تهران و دنبال کلاستی ...
من وقتی به اینا فک میکنم خیلی انگیزه واسه درس خوندن دارم. شوق عجیبی که نمیتونم توصیه اش کنم 
ایشالا تو هم انگیزه کافی بگیری[/QUOTE]

----------


## AZRA

آخه چرا؟ واقعا واست جذابیت نداره؟ هیجان زده نمی شی وقتی از در دانشگاه بری تو؟ حرف تو مث اینه که هیچ دانش آموز اول دبستانی از روز اول مدرسه اش لذت نبره! 
البته منم گفتم این روش واسه خودم جواب میده بقیه رو نمیدونم

----------


## samar_98

بخدا الکی و به قصد جلب توجه نمیگم ولی واقعا هر چی فک میکنم میبینم جذابیتی برام نداره ...
من روز اول مدرسه جیغ و دادم کل مدرسه رو ورداشته بود 
آخر سرم مامانم اومد منو برد از مدرسه ...quote=azra;1223825]آخه چرا؟ واقعا واست جذابیت نداره؟ هیجان زده نمی شی وقتی از در دانشگاه بری تو؟ حرف تو مث اینه که هیچ دانش آموز اول دبستانی از روز اول مدرسه اش لذت نبره! 
البته منم گفتم این روش واسه خودم جواب میده بقیه رو نمیدونم[/quote]

----------


## AZRA

> بخدا الکی و به قصد جلب توجه نمیگم ولی واقعا هر چی فک میکنم میبینم جذابیتی برام نداره ...
> من روز اول مدرسه جیغ و دادم کل مدرسه رو ورداشته بود 
> آخر سرم مامانم اومد منو برد از مدرسه ...quote=azra;1223825]آخه چرا؟ واقعا واست جذابیت نداره؟ هیجان زده نمی شی وقتی از در دانشگاه بری تو؟ حرف تو مث اینه که هیچ دانش آموز اول دبستانی از روز اول مدرسه اش لذت نبره! 
> البته منم گفتم این روش واسه خودم جواب میده بقیه رو نمیدونم


[/quote]

این چه حرفیه؟! پس اگه نمی تونی از احساساتت تو این مورد استفاده کنی از عقلت استفاده کن. به خودت بگو این درس خوندن آینده منو می سازه پس باید این کارو بکنم

----------


## Magicbox

قبل از مطالعه از ماست خسرو استفاده کنید
باعث افزایش گردش خون میشه و امید به زندگی رو 63/8 افزایش میده

----------


## arezoo_k

سلام .... شما به رشته و شغل ایندتون علاقه دارید ؟؟ 
اگر جواب مثبت هست پس باید بجنگید ...چون هر کاری امسال کنید تا آخر عمر نتیجه اش رو می بینید ... شما با درس خوندن تو این چند ماه آینده رو مشخص می کنید ... با درس ها شوخی کنید ... فکر کنید اون شغلی که می خواستید رسیدید و باید بخونین تا اون شغل رو به خوبی انجام بدید ... مثلا برای تجربی برید جلوی اینه و خودتون رو داخل لباس پزشکی ببینید ... بگید که امروز دارم زیست میخونم جوری بخوانید که انگار الان میخواید برید مریضی را درمان کنید .... 
با کتاب هاتون دوست بشید ... باهاشون حرف بزنید ... گاهی اوقات ازشون تشکر کنید ... درسی رو تموم کردید از خدا و و کتاب ها و حتی از خودتون تشکر کنید ... 
سخت نیست .... چند ماه تلاش و بعد یک عمر دقت کنید یک عمر زندگی آسوده ... حالا ارزش حس بد داشتن داره ؟؟؟

----------


## Dr_Amirmd

> فایل پیوست 75645
> سلام .... شما به رشته و شغلسوم ایندتون علاقه دارید ؟؟ 
> اگر جواب مثبت هست پس باید بجنگید ...چون هر کاری امسال کنید تا آخر عمر نتیجه اش رو می بینید ... شما با درس خوندن تو این چند ماه آینده رو مشخص می کنید ... با درس ها شوخی کنید ... فکر کنید اون شغلی که می خواستید رسیدید و باید بخونین تا اون شغل رو به خوبی انجام بدید ... مثلا برای تجربی برید جلوی اینه و خودتون رو داخل لباس پزشکی ببینید ... بگید که امروز دارم زیست میخونم جوری بخوانید که انگار الان میخواید برید مریضی را درمان کنید .... 
> با کتاب هاتون دوست بشید ... باهاشون حرف بزنید ... گاهی اوقات ازشون تشکر کنید ... درسی رو تموم کردید از خدا و و کتاب ها و حتی از خودتون تشکر کنید ... 
> سخت نیست .... چند ماه تلاش و بعد یک عمر دقت کنید یک عمر زندگی آسوده ... حالا ارزش حس بد داشتن داره ؟؟؟


دست مریزاد!
من که خیلی از پیامای شما روحیه میگیرم
حیف که اون تاپیک «فول انگیزشی»
****** رفت!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Akhm

> *عاخه مگه خوندن یه مشت کتاب به درد نخوره خشک لذت داره ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از تفریحاتش بگذره و بهترین سالهای عمرشو برا خوندن یه سری مطالبی بگذرونه که تا آخر عمرش به هیچ دردش نمیخوره کجاش لذت بخشه ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از صب تا شب خودشو تو یه چار دیواری با کلی جزوه و دفتر کتابو این چرت و پرتا زندانی کنه کجاش میتونه باعث حال خوب بشه ؟؟
> بنظرم شما کاملا نرمالی ....برو به زندگیت برس*


به این روش میگن بیرون کردن رقیب  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## samar_98

نه میدونی حق با شماست
منتهی من هیچ موقع تجربی رشته مورد علاقه م نبوده و با اجبار خانواده م اومدم تجربی خوندم ...شاید اگه مقصد و هدفم جای پزشکی تهران و شهید بهشتی ؛ مکانیک یا هوافضای امیرکبیر یا شریف بود حتما اونجوری که میگی منم چشامو میبستم و از فکر کردن بهش لذت میبردم و انگیزه میگرفتم quote=azra;1224140][/quote]

این چه حرفیه؟! پس اگه نمی تونی از احساساتت تو این مورد استفاده کنی از عقلت استفاده کن. به خودت بگو این درس خوندن آینده منو می سازه پس باید این کارو بکنم[/quote]

----------


## samar_98

> به این روش میگن بیرون کردن رقیب


نه بابا این چه حرفیه 
اصن منطقی نیس 
من تنها کسی که باعاش رقابت میکنم گذشته ی خودمه 
اون حرفارو زدم که واقع بینانه تر به موضوع نگا کنه نه خیالپردازانه 
همین

----------


## arezoo_k

شما هر چیزی بگید کائنات همون صدا و انرژی را دریافت می کنن و به شما بر می گردونن ... 
شده نمی تونید روزی درس بخونین ،ده دقیقه قصد کنید بخوانید بعد از اون دیگه خودتون ادامه میدید و رها نمی کنید .... 
شیرین تر از اینکه سال بعد به هدف رسیدید و تا آخر عمر به خودتون میگید خسته نباشید ؟؟ شیرین تر از اینکه اونایی که شما رو مسخره می کردن باید از اون موقع به شما احترام بزارن؟؟ 
بهترین دوستتون کتاب باشه ... چطوری یک دوست رو نبینید بعد چند مدت دلتون تنگ میشه ؟ همین احساس رو به کتاب داشته باشید ... 
شما از این به بعد به خودتون انرژی مثبت بدید، من بهتون قول میدم اگر اوضاع تغییر نکرد ...
من موضوع کائنات رو وقتی کلاس دوم دبستان بودم و مامانم داشتن یک مستند خارجی میدیدن ،دیدم و از اون به بعد امتحان کردم هر وقت بیزار باشم از یک چیز و بگم نمی تونم واقعا اتفاق می افته و اگر بگم میتونم بازم واقعا اتفاق افتاد ....

----------


## AZRA

شاید حق با تو باشه به چیزی که آدم علاقه ای نداره فک کردن هم بهش لذت بخش نیس. من از این زاویه بهش نگا نکرده بودم. فک میکردم همه مث من به خواست خودشون رشته شونو انتخاب کردن. 
من متاسفم که با حرفام سردرگمت کردم.
 امیدوارم تو هم انگیزه کافی واسه درس خوندن پیدا کنی.

----------


## Neutrophil

> این دیدگاه شماس ..
> 
> باید عرض کنم که : یه جاده صاف هیچوقت یه راننده ماهر نمیسازه..
> 
> قبول دارم سخته ولی حس رسیدن به هدف توصیف ناپذیره..


خیلی خلاصه و کوتاه منظورو رسوندین... کاملا درسته... مشخصا خوندن بعضی دروس لذت نداره، انگیزه دیدن اسمت تو لیست قبول شدگان دانشگاه های تاپ کشور و ورود به جمع محدود دانشجویان اون دانشگاهاست که مثل موتور محرک باعث میشه ادم چند ماه یا چند سال! از تفریحات جوونیش بزنه! به نظر من که کاملا ارزششو داره

----------


## samar_98

> شاید حق با تو باشه به چیزی که آدم علاقه ای نداره فک کردن هم بهش لذت بخش نیس. من از این زاویه بهش نگا نکرده بودم. فک میکردم همه مث من به خواست خودشون رشته شونو انتخاب کردن. 
> من متاسفم که با حرفام سردرگمت کردم.
>  امیدوارم تو هم انگیزه کافی واسه درس خوندن پیدا کنی.


اختیار داری ، این چه حرفیه 
ایشالا به آرزوت برسی و خودت رو تو جایگاه واقعیت که قطعا میتونه فرا تر از پزشکی تهران هم باشه ببینی ;-)

----------


## mina_77

خب معلومه لذت نمی بری 
یه عالمه کارای بهتر و باحالتر هست که تو این سن بهشون میل داری اما کنکور سد شده بین تو و اونا 

همینجور ادامه بده به خوندنت تا روز کنکور 
چاره چیه خواهرم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ZAPATA

یه رابطه تنگا .......... تنگ ..... ! بین این 3 هستش ......
++ فکر خوب
++ رفتار خوب
++ حس خوب
......................................
حس خوب ناشی از فکر خوب میتونه باشه
فکر خوب از رفتار خوب میتونه ایده بگیره
رفتار خوب میتونه به خاطر یه حس خوب باشه
...............................
گاهی میشه یه حس خوب بی ربط رو به یه رفتار خوب ربط داد:
مثلن رفتن به سینما و تماشای یه فیلم که حس خوبی بهت میده :: میتونه انگیزه خوبی با یه حس خوب واسه یه مطالعه خوب امروز باشه ... !
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## samar_98

خلاصه مخلص کلام اینه که هر چیز تلخ م بد مزه ای مفیده 
به قول دوستمون که گفت جاده هموار راننده ماهر نمیسازه ، میشه گفت دریای آرام ،‌ناخدای چیره دست نمیسازه ....یعنی درسته که تلخه ، درسته که سخته و تو این سن همه دوس داریم تفریح کنیم ، بریم بگردیم ، هر چقد دوس داریم بخوابیم ، مهمونی بریم ، باشگاه بریم ، استرس نداشته باشیم ،‌کتابای مورد علاقه مونو بخونیم و کلیییی کار دیگه بکنیم و کنکور مانع همه ی این هاست 
اما وقتی یه هدف دیگه تو زندگیتون دارین پس باید از یه سری خوشی ها بگذرین 
برا اینکه دیگه خیلی هم زده نشین از درس و اینا ، حداقل دو هفته یا ده روز یه بار یه استراحت کوتاهی به خودتون بدین ، یه جایزه کوچولویی برا خودتون بخرین 
کنکور رو هم غول فرض نکنین باااو همه چیو بلدین ، خوندین دیگه فقط استرس بیخود به خودتون ندین ...برید خدارو شکر کنید حداقل دارید تو مسیری قدم برمیدارید که انتخاب خودتون بوده

----------


## seven

> *عاخه مگه خوندن یه مشت کتاب به درد نخوره خشک لذت داره ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از تفریحاتش بگذره و بهترین سالهای عمرشو برا خوندن یه سری مطالبی بگذرونه که تا آخر عمرش به هیچ دردش نمیخوره کجاش لذت بخشه ؟؟
> اینکه آدم از صب تا شب خودشو تو یه چار دیواری با کلی جزوه و دفتر کتابو این چرت و پرتا زندانی کنه کجاش میتونه باعث حال خوب بشه ؟؟
> بنظرم شما کاملا نرمالی ....برو به زندگیت برس*


اشتباه نکن درس خوندن واقعن لذت بخشه...من از بعد ازکنکورم خیلی تفریح و خوشگذرونی کردم ولی درس خوندن ی چیز دیگس :Yahoo (8):

----------


## seven

> _راس میگی دیگ. بهرحال کاریه ک مجبورم انجام بدم چه خوشم بیاد چه نه_


من کلی رو مخ تو کار کردم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## seven

> سلام منم اوایل اینجوری بودم (الانم هستم ولی خیلی کمتر شده) چون اولش رو مباحث تسلط خاصی نداری و نمیدونی اصلا راجع به چی هستن ولی یه خورده که میگذره و با تسلط نسبی که رو مباحث میرسی کم کم واست لذت بخش میشه . میدونی چرا؟ چون اونموقع میتونی تست های چالش برانگیز بزنی و همین خودش انگیزه ایجاد میکنه( خصوصا تو درس های فیزیک و ریاضی و مسایل شیمی) اگرم که پیش دانشگاهی هستیو سر کلاس میری این انگیزه دوچندان میشه چون دوستاتو میبینی و حس رقابت ایجاد میشه


کاملا موافقم با ایشون

----------


## seven

> شما هر چیزی بگید کائنات همون صدا و انرژی را دریافت می کنن و به شما بر می گردونن ... 
> شده نمی تونید روزی درس بخونین ،ده دقیقه قصد کنید بخوانید بعد از اون دیگه خودتون ادامه میدید و رها نمی کنید .... 
> شیرین تر از اینکه سال بعد به هدف رسیدید و تا آخر عمر به خودتون میگید خسته نباشید ؟؟ شیرین تر از اینکه اونایی که شما رو مسخره می کردن باید از اون موقع به شما احترام بزارن؟؟ 
> بهترین دوستتون کتاب باشه ... چطوری یک دوست رو نبینید بعد چند مدت دلتون تنگ میشه ؟ همین احساس رو به کتاب داشته باشید ... 
> شما از این به بعد به خودتون انرژی مثبت بدید، من بهتون قول میدم اگر اوضاع تغییر نکرد ...
> من موضوع کائنات رو وقتی کلاس دوم دبستان بودم و مامانم داشتن یک مستند خارجی میدیدن ،دیدم و از اون به بعد امتحان کردم هر وقت بیزار باشم از یک چیز و بگم نمی تونم واقعا اتفاق می افته و اگر بگم میتونم بازم واقعا اتفاق افتاد ....


سلام
خیلی حرفای قشنگ وانرژی بخشی میزنید
منم از تک تک این راه حلا استفاده کردم و واقعن نتیجه بخش و موثر بود....

----------


## seven

> خب معلومه لذت نمی بری 
> یه عالمه کارای بهتر و باحالتر هست که تو این سن بهشون میل داری اما کنکور سد شده بین تو و اونا 
> 
> همینجور ادامه بده به خوندنت تا روز کنکور 
> چاره چیه خواهرم


مینا بالاخره دارو کجا قبول شدی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mary1995

1/یه ساعت بشین به زندگی فکر کن.(دقیقا فقط فکر کن.وسطش هیچ کار دیگه ای نکن.   +الان که آفتاب خوشگله زیرآفتاب اینکارو کن.سعی کن قشنگی آفتابو حس کنی)

2/تنها نباش.حتی الممکن!(یا حتی الامکان)

3/خودتو خسته کن

4/اگه میتونی تو خونه ویدیو ایروبیک دان کن عرق کن که فرش بشی(خیلی ج میده)

5/ امسال با خدا یکم بیشتر کانکت شو

..دیگه الان اینا تو ذهنم بود :Yahoo (9):

----------


## seven

> _سلام.بچه ها خوبید������
> میگم که من یه مشکلی داشتم میخاستم ببینم راهی دارید کمکم کنید������
> ببیینید. من الان میشه سال سومم. دوسال قبل هیچی نخوندم ولی امسال دارم میخونم. روزی10یا11هم میخونم. اما درواقع هیچ حسی به خوندنم ندارم. درواقع لذت نمیبرم از درس خوندنم. نمیدونم منظورمو میفهمید یا نه. شدم مثل یه ربات شرطی. ساعت7پا میشم از سر وظیفه میخونم تا شب.. یجوریه.. خودم حس بدی به مطالعم دارم.. نمیدونم چرا اینجوریه.. نمیدونم چجوری خوشم بیاد از درس خوندنم. از مطالعم.._


سلام مریمی
خداقوت دلاور :Yahoo (8): 
منم ک حرفامو قبلن زدم...دوستان نظرات خیلی خوبی دادن...
درستو درست بخون قطعن موفق میشی به زودی علاقمندم میشی جوری ک معتادش میشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Akhm

> نه بابا این چه حرفیه 
> اصن منطقی نیس 
> من تنها کسی که باعاش رقابت میکنم گذشته ی خودمه 
> اون حرفارو زدم که واقع بینانه تر به موضوع نگا کنه نه خیالپردازانه 
> همین


من واقعا از خوندن همین درسهای به قول شما خشک، بسیار لذت بردم.
لذت بخش ترین احساسی که هر انسانی ممکنه تجربه کنه، لذت یادگیریه.

----------


## laleh74

همین اول عذر  میخوام که طولانی شد-_-

مریم عزیزم خیلی خوشحالم داری با جدیت میخونی
 و سعی در این داری که گذشته رو جبران کنی و مطمئنم که به بهترین نحو جبران میکنی^_^
ولی میگی مجبور هستم..کی مجبورت کرده؟
اطرافیان؟اگه اطرافیان مجبورت کردن بهتره بزاری کنار..
اما انگار خودت خودتو مجبور کردی..
چرا خودتو مجبور کردی؟؟ این چیزی جز علاقه هست؟
تو حتی بخوای بری یه دس خرید کنی باید یه مسیری رو طی کنی چه بخوای و چه نخوای اما چون خرید رو دوست داری اون مسیر خسته کننده نیست..
آیا اون هدفت به اندازه‌ی خرید یه دس لباس واست شیرین نیست؟
پس هرلحظه که داری مسیرشو طی میکنی و بهش نزدیکتر میشی خداروشکر کن که میتونی قدم از قدم برداری...
شاید اگه مشکلت منابع و شیوه مطالعه بود میشد راه حل داد اما راه حل این قضیه رو باید توی خودت پیدا کنی..
توی چیزی که بخاطرش حاضر شدی یه سال دیگه کنکور بدی.
مطمئنم در نهایت خوش خبر میشی♡



اگه قول بدی خوب و پر انرژی بخونی اونی که میخوای رو واست به عنوان کادو میفرستم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Frigidsoul

به هر حال از ما گفتن بود بشینین شروع کنین به خوندن که بعد 30 اسفند شاهد تاپیک هایی مثل((چگونه توی 3 ماه پزشکی بیارم)) نباشیم طعنه نمیزنم چون خودمم جز این افراد بودم (شایدم هستم؟)

----------


## samar_98

ناموسا گل گفتی ینی  :Yahoo (21):

----------

